# ipfw pipe



## bro7 (27 Novembre 2002)

C'est moi ou apple a oublié la partie pipe et queue dans le "portage" de ipfw ? En fait, pas vraiment oublié puisqu'il existe un telle partie dans le man, mais pas en lançant la commande seule. Et OSXFaq ne détaille pas cette partie. Aucun moyen fourni avec Shaguar pour shaper son trafic ???


----------



## grenoble (28 Novembre 2002)

bro7 a dit:
			
		

> * Aucun moyen fourni avec Shaguar pour shaper son trafic ???  *



Site Internet 

contactes son développeur (français) pour plus d'infos: altimac@wanadoo.fr


----------



## nekura (28 Novembre 2002)

bro7 a dit:
			
		

> *En fait, pas vraiment oublié puisqu'il existe un telle partie dans le man*



J'ai déjà remarqué à plusieurs reprises que les man ne sont pas toujours très à jour. Beaucoup d'entre eux sont de simples copies des pages FreeBSD, avec éventuellement des ajouts spécifiques à Darwin, et parfois des options qui ne sont pas implémentées en pratique...

Je connais mal la problématique de traffic shaping, aussi je ne peux pas t'aiguiller vers une autre solution


----------



## bro7 (29 Novembre 2002)

merci à ts deux de votre réponse. En fait, il existe divers packages récupérables. Namu sur un forum macbidouille a évoqué dsniff qui, en plus de ses activités permet d'associer des priorités non pas aux process, mais aux paquets. carrafix, je croyais qu'il fonctionnait que pour le p2p ; je vais y faire un saut. Mais est-ce que ce serait pas possible de récupérer les sources du ipfw de freebsd, et de se les recompiler à la manon sous Shaguar ? Ca ca serait grand !


----------



## nekura (29 Novembre 2002)

bro7 a dit:
			
		

> *Mais est-ce que ce serait pas possible de récupérer les sources du ipfw de freebsd, et de se les recompiler à la manon sous Shaguar ? Ca ca serait grand !  *



De ce que j'en sais, ipfw fait partie du kernel (la commande ipfw n'est qu'une interface de configuration). Et sous freebsd, de ce que je vois dans le man, ipfw s'appuie sur "dummynet" qui fournit les queues et pipes.

J'ai dans l'idée que ça ne doit pas être une partie de plaisir à intégrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toutefois, l'intégralité des sources est disponible, si tu as envie de te faire peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (www.freebsd.org)


----------



## bro7 (30 Novembre 2002)

merci nekura de ces précisions. J'avais noté sur le man l'interfaçage avec dummynet, mais bon, j'ai un peu mis de côté (je comprenais pas trop en fait).
Pour les sources, j'avais trouvé celles de ipfw. Mais autant me lancer ma petite compil de .h et .c, ça m'impressionnait pas trop, autant m'attaquer au kernel, ...ouh la...j'attendrai un peu.
Tant pis.
Sur les bons conseils de 'grenoble, je vais voir carrafix', ça a l'air de répondre dans une bonne mesure à mes besoins.
Merci à vous.


----------

